# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Несовместимость материнской платы и жесткого диска?

## Hawk7

Люди подскажите как ешить проблему: у меня мать EPoX  EP-8K9A7i.
  Купил я жёсткий - Hitachi deskstar 1Tb sata  (проверил - исправный), но на моём компьютере он не определяется (пытался переключать в bios, его там нет - не видится). поддержку sata в bios включил.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Нет ничего удивительного - это древняя материнская плата ...

----------


## anton_dr

Скорей всего, MB не поддерживает HDD с интерфейсом SATA2.
Как вариант - обменять диск на другой, к примеру, Seagate. Бывали одно время с переключателями SATA1/SATA2

----------


## Mamont

*Hawk7*, На торце винчестера есть два контакта. Их надо замкнуть между собой перемычкой.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> *Hawk7*, На торце винчестера есть два контакта. Их надо замкнуть между собой перемычкой.


Именно так. Найдите мануал на диск.

----------


## Hawk7

В инструкции ничего не сказано про назначение контактов и возможность установки перемычки. Даже в инструкции с сайта Хитачи молчок  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Точную модель винта скажите

----------


## Hawk7

Модель жёсткого - HDS721010CLA332

----------


## Hawk7

С фокус с джампером не прокатил (не видится диск).
 Похоже, что не был установлен драйвер на контроллер отвечающий за sata raid (у меня VIA). Я поставил (в диспетчере устройств написано "устройство работает нормально").
 А когда подключен новый диск то написано - "Запуск этого устройства невозможен. (Код 10)". похоже такие диски не поддерживаются.

Как вариант: говорят перепрошить bios. Но я немогу определить от какого числа МОЯ версия. Похоже, что позднейшей и нет.

----------


## grobik

Сдайте винчестер обратно продавцу... :Censored: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Люди подскажите как ешить проблему: у меня мать EPoX  EP-8K9A7i.
>   Купил я жёсткий - Hitachi deskstar 1Tb sata  (проверил - исправный), но на моём компьютере он не определяется

----------


## Блуждающий

> С фокус с джампером не прокатил (не видится диск).


Обычно Hitachi переводятся в режим SATA150 программно.
А бездумное замыкание контактов может привести к тому что возникнет "несовместимость" со всеми платами.

----------

